# Show me your Meerkat enclosures!



## Samiwolton (Jul 10, 2011)

So i may be getting a pair of Meerkats in a few weeks, and i am starting to get there enclosure ready, and just wanted to see some pictures of other peoples enclosures to get a few ideas

thanks


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

This is my Meerkat's indoor enclosure



















These were taken when I first got them when they were babies. There is more 'furniture' in there for them now. I am yet to build them an outdoor enclosure, as the weather isn't keen on me doing so yet, haha.


----------



## Samiwolton (Jul 10, 2011)

Brilliant, thank you! Yeah I was thinking of putting tunnels and logs in and also some cardboard boxes, I just wanted to see what other people's looked as its always interesting to see other peoples set-ups. I am just doing our indoor enclosure first, then work on there outdoor bit too, as weather has not been so great here, although it has perked up a bit today


----------

